# Does anyone else read in the dark?



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I was laying in bed the other night with the nightstand light on reading on the Paperwhite with the light low and thought "Hmm, let's see what it looks like in the dark" so I turned out the light, upped the lighting to 12 and just had the most fun time every reading in a pitch black room. It reminded me of being a little kid in the closet with a flashlight. I've done it every night this week and it's been such a blast. I just cannot wait until springtime now. I would always sit out on the balcony after dark reading with a booklight and look so forward to doing this with the PW.

Anyone else read in the dark?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have, but I prefer to have a light on. Even though it's not a backlit screen, I still find it irritating to read it in the dark...


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I have as well - usually when my husband is trying to sleep and I want to read, but I prefer some ambient light. When it is completely dark, the lighted screen has a blueish tint. In full sunlight, it looks like the standard e-ink screen with a grey background. But when there is this perfect balance of ambient light and the right PW light setting, the screen is just perfect with a nice white background that is not too bright - much like quality paper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only when the Hubs wants to sleep and I have to finish a chapter.   That actually doesn't happen all that often because I usually go to bed before him and I'm long asleep by the time he comes up.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I get up very early and usually reach for my Kindle first. I like reading in the dark. The PW makes it so much easier, not having to fumble around trying to find a book light.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

cleee said:


> I was laying in bed the other night with the nightstand light on reading on the Paperwhite with the light low and thought "Hmm, let's see what it looks like in the dark" so I turned out the light, upped the lighting to 12 and just had the most fun time every reading in a pitch black room. It reminded me of being a little kid in the closet with a flashlight. I've done it every night this week and it's been such a blast. I just cannot wait until springtime now. I would always sit out on the balcony after dark reading with a booklight and look so forward to doing this with the PW.
> 
> Anyone else read in the dark?


I read in the dark more than I did with my previous Kindles. The built-in light allows me to read in the dark without the eye strain that I used to have with clip-on lights. By the way, the Paperwhite information on Amazon actually suggests using a LOWER setting (for some, around 4 or 5) in the dark because less light is needed for the screen to be seen comfortably. Higher levels (mid-teens and higher) are suggested in well-lit situations. It seems counterintuitive to me, but seems to work. The bottom line, of course, is to use whatever setting works best for each of us.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I read in the dark.  I don't have a PW, but I don't mind using my mighty bright...or sometimes my iPad.  It kind of helps me to drift on to sleep, and in away feels like a lot of the distractions are closed off.  It's just me and the book...

Tris


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I do. When I use my PW at night it's usually set on 3 or 4. 12 would hurt my eyes. When I use my iPad, I either use the sepia or lack background and turn the brightness down pretty low.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All the time.  Between my Paperwhite, my Fire and my iPad.  I pick up whatever is handy.  Speaking of feeling like a kid, I'll put the Fire or the iPad under the covers to use so as to not bother the hubby; the PW I don't need to.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I read in a pitch dark room. My PW is on 2 or 3. OR if I am using my tablet, the light is at 4% (or is it .4%?) using ScreenDim.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Every night!   I love reading at bedtime unless I'm really, really tired.  And even then, I try to read anyway and sometimes end up bonking myself on the head with either my iPad or Kindle Fire as I'm falling asleep, LOL!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

All the time. I've been reading in bed, in the dark since I got the kindle 2. I think that was when the book lights started coming out. Yes, it is fun!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't really have the need, so I read with the light on.  I like to put the Fire on the charger and then turn off the light, then start my Fitbit on sleep mode.  And I'm starting on CPAP so we will see where that fits into the routine; luckily my eyes are very different so one works for reading without my glasses.n


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been known to lay in bed and read in the dark, but it is not a usual thing.  For my normal reading in my recliner I now seldom turn on the big reading lamp I used with paper books and earlier Kindles, but I have other lights in the room.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I don't really have the need, so I read with the light on. I like to put the Fire on the charger and then turn off the light, then start my Fitbit on sleep mode. And I'm starting on CPAP so we will see where that fits into the routine; luckily my eyes are very different so one works for reading without my glasses.n


Side convo: I love my CPAP. I can wear my eyeglasses with the mask but I usually just wait to put it on when I am done reading. Amazon has a really neat hose holder that keeps the hose up so there isn't as much hose drag when you turn over. I got mine first then I had to get one for the Hubs. My dad got one after I told him about it and he likes it too. I will try to find a link. Mine was around $10 but it seemed that the price increased some for the others.

Edited to add link: It's only $11.40 and so worth it. I should get another for when I travel.
http://www.amazon.com/North-American-Healthcare-JB5651-Holder/dp/B0034CHMRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358940389&sr=8-1&keywords=cpap+hose+holder


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I do all the time as well.

I don't have the Paperwhite, but I do have the M-Edge case+light for my K3, which works well (I just have to adjust the light for glare). I'll also read on my Nexus 7, turning the background either to sepia or black with white letters.

The sad thing about reading in the dark is that I lose all track of time. Unless I get to the end of a book, I might sit there and read until way late into the night (although I haven't kept on reading until the sun came up - at least not yet).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Occasionally.  Usually if my girlfriend is over and sleeping earlier than me.  Otherwise I mostly read in the bed with a lamp on.

I love my Paperwhite as it's perfect in both scenarios (and brighter lighting).  Usually have the light on 15 with the lamp on, and around 8 if in the dark.  All the way up if reading in sunlight or bright fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It was the first thing I did when I got mine.  Closed the blinds, closed the doors, killed the lamps, and got under the blankets to recreate those times where I'd try to read my Goosebumps books at night with a penlight....except now I've got a Paperwhite.  

The wife said it was a sad display and that I should act my age.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I read in the dark every night. I love it! I use the light between 0-2 generally. What's nice is when I start to get really sleepy, I don't have to reach over and turn off the light. I just set my PW down on my nightstand.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I love reading in the dark. I usually have my Fire set to white text on a black background, and the brightness as far down as it will go. It lets me read as long as I want without disturbing hubby's sleep.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleB675 said:


> I love reading in the dark. I usually have my Fire set to white text on a black background, and the brightness as far down as it will go. It lets me read as long as I want without disturbing hubby's sleep.


This^^. I was about to post this very thing. Mostly it's my iPad Mini, though, rather than my Fire. I use the Fire for KOLL books, the Mini for most others. It's why I haven't felt the need for a PW. Once spring is here I'll break out my K$79 for reading outside again.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Since I got the Paperwhite, I have taken it to bed with me each night. I used to get up about 2:00 am or 3:00 am, go downstairs and read so I wouldn't disturbe my husband. Now, I prop up a pillow to block the light from his side of the bed and pretend I'm a kid again. When I was a kid, I would take a book and a flashlight to bed with me so I could read under the covers. The Paperwhite makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I do fairly often and more often with just a low light elsewhere in the room.

I read in bed and also found it handy when camping or staying with others (when travelling) when I had my K3 and a SimpleLight. 

Love the PW for this.


----------



## aluren (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought the paperwhite to primarily read in the dark before bedtime. It's a much better reading experience than using an actual light or reading from the iPad.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My first ereader was the Rocket Ebook. It had a backlit screen, but it was adjustable from very bright to quite dim. One of the many things I loved about it was that I could read in bed, and if I fell asleep reading, it would just go into sleep mode and I would sleep comfortably without a light still on. Yes, I read the PW in the dark at bedtime, and I love it in the same way. In the day I have mine set to 16, and I kick it down to 8 in the dark, but have never been able to go to a lower setting.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> I read in the dark every night. I love it! I use the light between 0-2 generally. What's nice is when I start to get really sleepy, I don't have to reach over and turn off the light. I just set my PW down on my nightstand.


I do this too. I love how easy the PW makes it for me.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I own the Kindle Touch & read every night in bed while hubby is asleep.  The bedroom is pitch black except for the light on my Amazon Lighted Leather cover.  It is very relaxing and helps me wind down and sleep better.


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

I specifically bought the Paperwhite to read in the dark, I use it every night before I close my eyes for the night.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Side convo: I love my CPAP. I can wear my eyeglasses with the mask but I usually just wait to put it on when I am done reading. Amazon has a really neat hose holder that keeps the hose up so there isn't as much hose drag when you turn over. I got mine first then I had to get one for the Hubs. My dad got one after I told him about it and he likes it too. I will try to find a link. Mine was around $10 but it seemed that the price increased some for the others.
> 
> Edited to add link: It's only $11.40 and so worth it. I should get another for when I travel.
> http://www.amazon.com/North-American-Healthcare-JB5651-Holder/dp/B0034CHMRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358940389&sr=8-1&keywords=cpap+hose+holder


Thanks for the tip!! After just one night I have a stiff neck and yest the tub has a mind of its own. I'll give this a try but I fear that it will be simply too irresistible for kitty Katniss..

And back on topic.. I think I did try out reading in the dark on my Fire just to try it and said kitty Katniss was drawn like a fluffy black moth to the flame.. er, Fire.

So maybe that is why I don't read in the dark much. I HAVE been known to wake up and do a quick email check in the dark, however.


----------



## MayoSoda (Jan 12, 2013)

As long as it is on the Kindle, yeah. No physical book reading in the dark though, that for some reason hurts my eyes, even when I have a reading light.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't really read in total darkness. I have to have some sort of other light source, even if its just a very low dimmed side lamp. The side lamp was never enough to read with on my K3 and I never could find a comfortable clip light. 

So the Paperwhite is perfect. I dial it down to 3 and I can read. I tried turning off my night light, but my eyes just hurt after a while. I can't have TV or the computer on either without some other light source. Its my eyes. They start watering and hurting. 

As a kid I would be under the covers too with a flash light after bed time.


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

I do so occasionally in bed, on the Kindle app on my iPhone, but prefer to turn a low light on (my long-suffering dh pulls the covers over his eyes, turns over). It works, but it's not ideal, except for short reads. (But what if I wanted to read until sun-up?) Otherwise I use my Kindle 4. Anyway, I've bitten the bullet, so to speak, and after reading some posts right here got onto Amazon.ca and ordered the PW 3G (CDN 199.00 before our horrid tax but with free shipping). Now I'll just have to learn how to fly it.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

With the PW, I just need a _little_ ambient light. Although I still don't like reading it in complete darkness, I love being able to use the PW's light to read in dim lighting. I read to my mom a lot, and she likes to keep the lights down (still sensitive after a head injury a few months ago).


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I read in the dark every now. I use the lowest light setting though, seems best for my eyes


----------

